# DDR GSD Pictures



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm looking to get a DDR GSD and would like to see your DDR dogs. I'd like to see all the variety of colors to get an idea of what is out there. Body shots would be great and if you don't mind include the breeder info (if you have negative feedback about the breeder, please PM me). If you do PP or other sports, I'd like to hear about that too, since these dogs are more than just eye candy! 

Thanks


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

Here you go:

DDR GSD Pictures - Google Search


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Check out Kleinen Hain's thread Max wishing you a Merry Christmas-he's 1/2 czech 1/2 DDR-Anja's 1/2 brother-think he's gorgeous (Anja is too)


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Max is 75% DDR and 25% Czech also Ike, Wayra and Yacky is full DDR. Go check them out


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Every time I see DDR, I can't help but imagine a GSD playing Dance Dance Revolution.... LOL

What does DDR stand for, anywho?


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

Pardon my ignorance, but what does DDR stand for?


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

It means Deutsche Demokratische Republik.

About the East German Shepherd Dog Also referred to as the DDR German Shepherd 

The German Shepherd Dog of the former East Germany, the Deutsche Demokratische Republik or "DDR" (1949-1990). The DDR was a political, social, economic, and geographic entity that was physically solidified with the tragically oppressive construction of the Berlin Wall in 1961, and which began its political and physical dissolution with the history-making and liberating fall of that barrier on November 9, 1989. 

Just as the geo-political entity formerly known as the "DDR" no longer exists today, the "DDR German Shepherd Dog" is a historical relic of a bygone time and place, and it no longer exists today. Rather, the generations of true "DDR" bloodlines are limited to a span of roughly four decades of breeding and development in the former East Germany. These bloodlines may be found in the third, fourth, and further generations back in the pedigrees of working, sporting, and companion dogs found around the world today. These modern representatives of the German Shepherd Dog breed, with a genetic heritage in the former DDR bloodlines, have their true provenance determined by the place of their actual birth. 

http://www.ddrlegends.com/


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Deuce said:


> It means Deutsche Demokratische Republik.


You spell weird! :wild:

:rofl:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Here is Dodge, breeder no longer breeding but his 'dad' came from vonhena-c









And here is Masi, wanda's "max" daughter x helga eurosportu


----------



## DDR Chief (Nov 24, 2010)

Deuce said:


> It means Deutsche Demokratische Republik.
> 
> About the East German Shepherd Dog Also referred to as the DDR German Shepherd
> 
> ...


 
This is exactly correct.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Here is my DDR dog Wolfie. He's 1 year old 100 % DDR. He is from Ryanhaus Kennels in Massachusetts.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Konotashi said:


> Every time I see DDR, I can't help but imagine a GSD playing Dance Dance Revolution.... LOL
> 
> What does DDR stand for, anywho?


Thats what I first thought!!lol.

Oh here is Puck from Spartanville Shepherds, he is 100% DDR(I believe) and drop dead gorgeous:
http://www.spartanville.com/puck.html


----------



## Smoktya (Jun 8, 2010)

i absolutely love their coloring. My favorite among GSD's. My "future" boy will be DDR, czech, or both


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Here's my V Xita v Ludwigseck, KK1a, Sch1 (more pics at the link)--I imported her last summer. She's all DDR bloodlines. I took these pictures on Monday this week. 




















This is a Xita daughter, Oda, out of Xita's litter with Laruh v Grafental (for the curious, Laruh's mom is a litter-sister to Puck), so she's also from all DDR bloodlines--she's about 5 months old in this picture.










You can see a bunch more pics of the pups at Picasa Web Albums - C Kemper - O-Litter


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

She is gorgeous Christine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LondonnZack (Oct 3, 2010)

wow they are the best looking gsd's ive ever seen!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

christine they are both gorgeous !!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I agree, gorgeous!!!


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks! I'm delighted with Xita and her puppies. I feel lucky to have found her. And, I think, she feels lucky to be here too--she seems really happy here. It's been fun watching her get comfortable here. She'd obviously been a housedog before and had impeccable house manners--but she wasn't allowed on the furniture or to jump up for hugs. So, a few weeks ago, when she cautiously pulled herself up onto the sofa to snuggle while I watched TV, I was grinning from ear to ear to watch her test this "new" freedom.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Here is mine. She is 3/4 DDR and 1/4 Czech. She will be 3 in March.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

You guys have some beautiful dogs, love the DDRs and Czech dogs. Now I need to find one that meets my needs.


----------

